# Horse adverts



## Wiz201

I've been looking out for a share horse for quite a while, obviously been reading a lot of adverts. I don't like the way some of them are worded. Some owners think that riders coming out of riding school won't be capable of riding horses that are beyond plods etc. I've actually had to ride quite a few challenging riding school horses that have spooked and kicked out/bucked so I don't think that's fair really, especially as I've learnt to ride in all three paces.
Just venting my frustration lol


----------



## Rafa

I think often, when you ride in a Riding School, your horse is always in the company of other horses.

If you were to buy a horse and hack him out alone, that can often bring a good few vices out of the woodwork.


----------



## Wiz201

Sweety said:


> I think often, when you ride in a Riding School, your horse is always in the company of other horses.
> 
> If you were to buy a horse and hack him out alone, that can often bring a good few vices out of the woodwork.


its a learning curve that most people have to go through, I found a perfect horse for me two years ago to share but the owner was just a bit overbearing.


----------



## toffee44

Its a difficult one especially when you know you don't own a complete novice horse. And as owners we are protective of our horses, we see so much of other people ruining horses these days as for some reason so many buy them without knowing much. 

I would ring around and explain that yes you have ridden in a riding school most of your time riding however you often rode outside the typical lesson enviroment and regulary rode the school horses that had started napping and getting bolshy for clients. I think however as it would be accessable I may ask for a reference from the school instructor (s) so just make sure what you say can be backed up. And provding you paid upfront I would suggest a trial for 2 weeks which is what I did with my sharer.

I hate to say it but on my yard currently we have a couple of people on their first horse, who haven't a clue (beyond dangerous at times) and its very frustrating. I have kept my nose out the YO is very good at pointing in right directions. 

My mare is safe and sensibile but if she can get away with something she will. I had four sharers try her two couldnt get her out of walk when she napped in the school with them, she has never napped like that with me and strangley my current stranger, I think she just knew. 

Infact the girl who now has her was out of riding for 2 years and although she admitted she couldn't remember how to tack up etc, I showed her and she was fine and she loves my mare. 

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Hanwombat

I think its good that you have started out in a riding school as you also learn lot's of different aspects of riding, caring etc for a horse. I started out in a riding school and now have had my first horse ten years, my second horse (who died last year) we had her for 9 years and we got our third horse last year.

I see many people who just went and bought their first horse and don't even have a bloody clue! Least you have started somewhere and a lot of people would be stupid not to thing you could be a possiblity to share their horse.


----------



## Wiz201

yes I know as much about horse care as about riding really after helping in a riding school for years. I'm volunteering at an RDA carriage driving place and really that's keeping my horse knowledge up. In fact if that takes off and I become an official RDA driver in the next two - three years then sharing may never happen.


----------



## Wiz201

Just found a welsh cob, owner doesn't want any money, she just wants to keep the horse exercised to prevent laminitis.:thumbup1:

there is a piccie of the mare on the advert here. Don't know why the owner couldn't provide a more up to date piccie than the one of her giving birth though
http://www.preloved.co.uk/adverts/show/111008211/welsh-cob.html
Owner says she's not very fit so if the horse is safe to lunge, I may do that just so she can build up some of it without me getting on her.


----------



## Hanwombat

Wiz201 said:


> Just found a welsh cob, owner doesn't want any money, she just wants to keep the horse exercised to prevent laminitis.:thumbup1:


Well exercising an obese horse won't completely prevent laminitis as obviously it can occur from other factors such as stress, diet etc but certainly would make it less likely to happen.

Ahh love a welsh cob, nice powerful breed, I expect photos :thumbup1:


----------



## Wiz201

seeing her next Wednesday


----------

